# No mobile data AOKP (urgent)



## realityisahumaninvention (Sep 16, 2013)

Since i started using the AOKP rom on my GS2 (i9100) i havent been able to use my mobile data. I can connect to wifi and have regular mobile signal (i can receive texts and calls) but am unable to use mobile internet data. I've gone through all the settings and everything seems fine. can anyone help? (I rely on mobile data for work info so sooner = better) much appreciated.


----------



## realityisahumaninvention (Sep 16, 2013)

Using milestone 2 of aokp for i9100 btw.


----------

